# VA Cruzers



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Any VA Cruzers here? If so where are you guys from?

Im in Williamsburg


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello! Introduced myself in your other topic, but I'm currently in Alexandria. Originally from the Raleigh-Durham area of NC. Went to school at VT and stayed there another 3 years after graduation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice, yeah I thought I would start an official VA thread. I am actually up at JMU for the weekend visiting my girlfriend. I wanted to test out these new coilovers on skyline drive haha


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Heading there next weekend and I can't wait!!! We're probably taking the Camry, but it'll still get through the corners a lot better than any previous-generation Camry.

How are the leaves?!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

they are just now starting to change, I might be up here next weekend too, but I might have to work, not sure yet. I love the mountains in VA.


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

i'm in appomattox. not sure how far it is from you guys. i've been living here for just over 2 years. lived in north east TN before that.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

We should have a meet somewhere, sometime soon!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Anyone live near williamsburg?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

If there is a meet, I think Richmond would be a good location for it. I don't live near Williamsburg and I currently just moved to Stuarts Draft, VA from Culpeper, VA which doesn't move me any closer to williamsburg.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> If there is a meet, I think Richmond would be a good location for it. I don't live near Williamsburg and I currently just moved to Stuarts Draft, VA from Culpeper, VA which doesn't move me any closer to williamsburg.



Sounds like a date


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

This should be us on Skyline drive for a massive Cruze meet...

MISCHIEF 8 - "Banned From Skyline Drive" - Chapter - YouTube , S2KI Skyline Drive 2012 - YouTube , 2012 8thcivic Skyline Drive Meet - YouTube


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> This should be us on Skyline drive for a massive Cruze meet...
> 
> MISCHIEF 8 - "Banned From Skyline Drive" - Chapter - YouTube , S2KI Skyline Drive 2012 - YouTube , 2012 8thcivic Skyline Drive Meet - YouTube


Lol the Cruze doesn't have enough power to be trouble up that hill. And it would hate me for even trying. 

God it's fun though. I wish I'd had my old 240 hp Volvo (or had money for one of those BMWs) out there instead of the 4 cyl Camry when I went earlier this year. 

Darn rich kids. Story of my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in Chesapeake myself. 

Williamsburg would be a good idea - lots of reasonable hotels and such, AND we could "Cruze" the Colonial Parkway.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Lol the Cruze doesn't have enough power to be trouble up that hill. And it would hate me for even trying.
> 
> God it's fun though. I wish I'd had my old 240 hp Volvo (or had money for one of those BMWs) out there instead of the 4 cyl Camry when I went earlier this year.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, yeah we def wouldn't be able to cause any trouble with the Cruze engine but it would still be one **** of a good time and a heck of a scene to have a bunch of Cruzes up on skyline drive for a meet. Nothing but good times! Its pretty cool seeing all the places they stopped along the way in the first video that were in Rappahannock County, prior to them heading up the mountain, because I grew up in that county and went to school about a mile down the road from the shell station they were stopped at. Small world!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

weimerrj said:


> I'm in Chesapeake myself.
> 
> Williamsburg would be a good idea - lots of reasonable hotels and such, AND we could "Cruze" the Colonial Parkway.


Williamsburg would be a good idea too. A little bit of a drive for me compared to Skyline Drive but I love Williamsburg so if we ever decided on that as a meeting place, I wouldn't be upset. From looking at pics and videos of the Colonial Parkway, it appears it might be a little more Cruze friendly, due to the small engines that the Cruzen have, lol! It also looks really nice and appears to be mostly flat more the most part. Either way, there should certainly be something planned. Might be too late for this year, since winter is here?

This could be us, lol..... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3kMvx43soU , ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1Z6WgiKgfk&feature=channel&list=UL ,


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cruzing the Blueridge Parkway would always be cool too!


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey im located in Manassas and im alwasy ready to get a cruze together i know the car club im in is starting to hold meets again and when they do ill post here so we can have our own group at the meets. if anyone watc information or just meet up for beers and drinks with car guys we meet every tuesday at V 5 in Centerville off of 28. 
Rob


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Lets get something going va people


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

I would like to see a meet around here somewhere


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Come to Williamsburg man!


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

up coming meet and link
Nu Conceptz V5 Spring Show | Facebook













Sunday, 21 April 2013











11:00 until 16:30











We are at it again, we ended last season with the V5 Fall Show.... We are going to start it this season off with the V5 Spring Show. If you attended the last show, you know you had a great time.... that was with less than a month of planning. This time, weather permitting its going to be a WHOLE LOT better!!!

BIKERS you are more than welcome to join! For the V5 Fall Show the Mohawk Ryderz made their appearance.

We will have 8 categories.

1. Best Overall
2. Best Domestic
3. Best Import
4. Best Stance

Additional categories included this year are....

5. Best Subaru <This will be judged by NoVa Subarus>
6. Best Honda
7. Best Euro
8. Dopest Bike

It's $5 to enter in the show, there are 8 categories this time instead of 4.

Parking is first come first serve.

There will be a raffle just like last time. Some lucky winners from last years show included free HID's, miata g-string and a brand new motorcycle helmet.

$1 for 1 Ticket
$5 for 10 tickets
$10 for 20 Tickets
$20 for the length of your car.

There will be plenty of photographers if you are interested in stopping by and getting photos. 

Photographers: 

1. SH1FT.tv is providing Photos and Video Coverage of the whole event.
2. Muhamad Barzani
3. Insamnia

Vendors:

1. SH1FT.tv
2. F3 Auto Detailers
3. NoVa Subarus

DJ: DJ Korupt (Karan Kapoor)

Additional Information will be put it in the next few weeks!! Stay Tuned.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Yessssss. I'm there


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

**** Yeah Bro meet you there!!


----------



## Myiq4 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm from catlett va spend most of my time in Woodbridge and Warrenton va. My real toy is my 97 cobra.. But I'm thinking of slamming the cruze on purple bbs rs since the cobra is down this car season..


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Myiq4 said:


> I'm from catlett va spend most of my time in Woodbridge and Warrenton va. My real toy is my 97 cobra.. But I'm thinking of slamming the cruze on purple bbs rs since the cobra is down this car season..


**** yeah man, I live in Williamsburg


----------



## Myiq4 (Oct 4, 2012)

But trying to find a set of bbs rs wheel in a 17 and in this bolt pattern is like finding the pot of gold at the end of a rainbow


----------



## Myiq4 (Oct 4, 2012)

I lived in Newport News a few years ago... Hated it


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Myiq4 said:


> I lived in Newport News a few years ago... Hated it


Yeah NN sucks...







that's mine


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Myiq4 (Oct 4, 2012)

What coil overs?


----------



## Myiq4 (Oct 4, 2012)

This is a photoshop of my car


----------



## USNavyCruzeOwner (Jul 21, 2013)

new here from virginia beach


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

welcome.


----------



## USNavyCruzeOwner (Jul 21, 2013)

whats up guys. so whats up with this meet


----------



## SwaggerWagon (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry to bump if this is mad old but i've seen some cool cars around here. Lived outside of Petersburg for a few months now and trying to get in on my first meet or to just pick the brain of some people who have done work on theirs. Is this thee VA thread or am i missing something? thanks


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Chesapeake, VA here.


----------



## USNavyCruzeOwner (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone going to springfest this month? If not you should!! My car will be in an indoor spot being shown off at the VIP area


----------



## 12CruzeRs350 (May 6, 2014)

hey guys....do you guys ever get together and do anything? I just got my Cruze about a week ago and already have quite a few plans....I'm in the Gloucester/Williamsburg/Hampton/Yorktown area all the time....

hit me up, I'd love to get some ideas....also I'm looking for some 18" LTZ wheels if anyone has any 

Chad


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

USNavyCruzeOwner said:


> Anyone going to springfest this month? If not you should!! My car will be in an indoor spot being shown off at the VIP area


I was supposed to be there! Everyone kinda backed out at the last min and I didn't end up going. Had been the last 3 years and hated missing this one. I'm in fredericksburg but my brother lives down in va beach and I go to visit when I can. We should def set something up as a meet for va. Lots of good places to cruze. Also do you have any pics of your car? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Haymarket area


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Any VA Cruzes out there?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Yup


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

+1. Fredericksburg here.


----------



## Ralli (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok I am going to sound naive probably here, but what is a VA Cruzer ?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Your fine and it's just someone who owns a cruze and lives in virginia


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ralli said:


> Ok I am going to sound naive probably here, but what is a VA Cruzer ?


It is a region in the mid atlantic in the United states know as a state. mid east coast near dc compared to your location


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

For all of us in va any chance yall want to try and plan a meet maybe in warrention Manassas or Fairfax? Meet up have a few beer and talk cars? If you do and have any more ideas pm me and we will plan this.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm down. Trying to set up a meet in the spring maybe. Somewhere kinda central so we can have people from each coast come and drive about equal. Maybe invite people from Maryland too. Make it big. Anyone have any ideas on places or have any connections let me know.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm in Vienna.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I LOVE VIRGINIA! Stuck in Kentucky now but I spent a lot of years in Williamsburg and Newport News growing up. My dad was stationed at Fort Eustis and later after retirement worked on the York Town Navel base. We came back to Ky after that but I've always wanted to move back! We go down to Williamsburg just about every summer, maybe if you had the meet Julyish I could come.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Im still in williamsburg


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

I lived in VA Beach for 4 years, then King George and Spotsylvania/Fredericksburg for 4 years.

Were any of you on the old forum, DragVA? I think it goes by a new name now.


----------



## McElroy86 (May 12, 2015)

I'm in Maryland. Would love to get some ideas


----------



## LTZ15RS (Aug 10, 2015)

I just picked up my '15 LTZ RS...stationed in Norfolk but live in Oceana


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice! What branch are you?


----------

